# Panther Pup



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello!

There are two fellows in my metal club who have been building the Panther pup and are WELL into the project. There plan was to make enough parts for each of there engines and then make a third set of parts for a display board to put up at model engine shows. I really like the Pup and the pups I have seen at shows seemed to run well so about 2 years ago I purchased a set of casting. I called Kevin and Kurt and setup a time to visit the shop and inspect the work to see what I was in for. I spent about an hour inspecting the parts and questioning setups and processes for the complicated parts. At the next club meeting they presented me with the box of spare parts that contained many many parts. They even gave me a set of spark plugs and a blown glass fuel tank they had made by a collage glass blowing group. The Friday after Thanksgiving I went out to the shop and machined the flywheel. I figured if I get a part a week done I would be doing good. Well that didn't happen and I finished all the pieces up that I had tooling to do. My friend Ron, another club member, wanted to take on the intake/exhaust manifold so I machined up the flange and passed that off to him. Recently he finished it up and I mounted it up. Then the carb was assembled and mounted and before I knew it I was out of pieces to make. Last Wednesday it was taken to the club meeting where Kurt and Kevin, who had no idea I was even working on it, could see it for the first time. It has not run yet but next week is NAMES and I plan to purchase an ignition system from Roy at S/S and see if I can get it fired up.


----------



## ironman (Apr 11, 2015)

Cool beans Steve.


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 11, 2015)

Dang, shes a beauty.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Apr 11, 2015)

Steve, 
What a nice piece of art ... as usualth_wav:bow:


----------



## bob shutt (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful. See you next week


----------



## Davewild (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Steve

That is beautiful, how big is it? And are the castings available? good luck getting it going and please post a video.

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 12, 2015)

Davewild said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> That is beautiful, how big is it? And are the castings available? good luck getting it going and please post a video.
> 
> Dave



Thank you everybody!

Its not small. 1 inch bore. I would say the block is about 8 inches long. Castings are available and if you want to make your own castings the dimensions are included in the plans.



http://www.billreichart.com/engines.shtml


http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2341
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2354
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2355


----------



## gus (Apr 13, 2015)

My Dream Engine. No way I can build this engine. The mini lathe and mini mill won't take it.:wall:


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice work Steve.  You've really put in some time polishing.

See you Friday.

Chuck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 21, 2015)

Well fellers after showing the panther pup at the NAMES and Mid-Ohio shows "pretty" I told everybody that I would get the engine dialed in and running. Today is that day. It took a couple hours to time the camshaft and get the distributor indexed. The engine was converted to one of Roy's CDI boards so I had to press the magnets onto the magnet disk thingy. We got some Video of the first run but it shows sideways so this footage is it running with about 15 seconds of run time on it. The valves and rings are not seated and I over filled it with oil. Other than that it ran pretty good.


http://youtu.be/-pbljGyQvbQ


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 21, 2015)

Steve, nice to see the Pup running.  Congratulations!


Chuck


----------



## michael-au (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice work Steve, Great looking engine


----------



## toolznthings (Nov 21, 2015)

Absolutely amazing !!! 

Brian


----------



## mnay (Dec 11, 2015)

Steve
Beautiful work as usual. Sounds cool too.
Mike Nay


----------



## picks27t (Dec 11, 2015)

Another great job Steve


----------

